# GT: Game 8 - Clippers vs Bucks



## qross1fan

*<center>







vs








Los Angeles Clippers(5-2) vs Milwakuee Bucks(4-1)
Date: Tuesday, November 15th
Arena: Staples Center
Time: 7:30 PM Pacific, 9:30 PM Eastern
Los Angeles Media: FSN West 2; KTLK AM 1150
Clippers Last Game: Lost @ Philadelphia 113-108
Bucks Last Game: Defeated Pacers in Milwakuee 103-102

Clippers Starters:




































Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman


Bucks Starters:




































TJ Ford/Michael Redd/Bobby Simmons/Andrew Bogut/Jamal Magloire*

*Prediction: Clippers win 104-89
Prediction Record: 5-2*


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

lol wrong team logo for the bucks. it brings back bad memories . lets hope all goes well and the TOs get cut down this time, with better rotations as well by dunleavy


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> lol wrong team logo for the bucks. it brings back bad memories . lets hope all goes well and the TOs get cut down this time, with better rotations as well by dunleavy


haha my bad about the logo


----------



## Kapt Clipper

i think all clipper fans should show their appreciation for bobby's effort last season...sure wished we could've kept him but i hope he has an outstanding season (except against us-HA!)...i'll be at the game tomorrow and i'll be cheering for him (but not too hard-HA again)...i hope kaman brings his A game to bogut!


----------



## qross1fan

Kapt Clipper said:


> i think all clipper fans should show their appreciation for bobby's effort last season...sure wished we could've kept him but i hope he has an outstanding season (except against us-HA!)...i'll be at the game tomorrow and i'll be cheering for him (but not too hard-HA again)...i hope kaman brings his A game to bogut!


 personally i think the fans reactions will be mixed, some will boo, and others will applaud


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips need a win.
Sixer game was not a good way to finish the road trip.

Clips - 101
bucks - 93

record goes to 6-2.

Cheer the Clippers..
clap for simmons.
how can we boo the bucks. The bucks stops here so we must finish them off.

focus...
Clips - 101
bucks - 93 (simmons with 12 pts, bogut 9 points, TJ with 15 points, Redd 26pts, Magliore 18pts)

Brand will get 30
Mobley - 18
Maggs - 17
Cassell - 12
Rebraca (first start of the season) 11
bench - 13

win #6.


----------



## Weasel

Will Clipper fans boo Simmons? They booed Jaric at home and I bet we might hear some boo's tomarrow night. The Bucks seem like a quality team right now and it will be a very tough game against them. Redd, Ford, and Simmos are a dangerous group who can do some damage. Their weak point might be Bogut since he still a rookie and hasn't shown up much but to exploit this Kaman would need to have a big game which he hasn't had so far.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

nah i wouldnt boo him, even tho we need this home win. he's a good example in the nba of someone who's worked hard for their contract. he was solid for the clips last season, and even tho we didnt make it to the playoffs, we showed people we were gonna battle for it this season. it'll be interesting to see maggette vs. simmons matchup. i wanna c if bobby's able to contain his old teammate. or not


----------



## yamaneko

This is going to be a hard game for the clippers to win. In order to stop redd, Q ross has to be on the floor, but in order to have offense, maggette needs to be on the floor, and they pretty much cant be on the floor at the same time. 

Look for cassel to have a good shooting game, although if he continues to put up 12 assists a game, i wont mind if he shoots poorly. When is the last time we had a PG average nearly 10 assists a game? 

Unfortunately im also predicting brand to have a sub-20 point game. I dont think he can keep up such play as he has, espeically against a good player in magloire. Id love to be wrong though. 

Id like to see kaman get a lot of touches at the beginning of the game..when therse no pressure, and where hes not in a position to panic. 

Id also like to see singleton get off of the bench, with mccarty at the END of the bench. Mccarty's defense was pretty good, but his shot was way off. 

Not sure how bobby simmons will do. if q ross is put on redd, then cassel will have to try to guard tj ford, meaning that mobley would be guarding simmons, which would be ironic. However, since mobley didnt play on the clippers last year, he doesnt know simmons game that well, so might not know how best to defend him...maggette vs. simmons would be an interesting matchup though.


----------



## Kapt Clipper

yamaneko said:


> This is going to be a hard game for the clippers to win. In order to stop redd, Q ross has to be on the floor, but in order to have offense, maggette needs to be on the floor, and they pretty much cant be on the floor at the same time.
> 
> Look for cassel to have a good shooting game, although if he continues to put up 12 assists a game, i wont mind if he shoots poorly. When is the last time we had a PG average nearly 10 assists a game?
> 
> Unfortunately im also predicting brand to have a sub-20 point game. I dont think he can keep up such play as he has, espeically against a good player in magloire. Id love to be wrong though.
> 
> Id like to see kaman get a lot of touches at the beginning of the game..when therse no pressure, and where hes not in a position to panic.
> 
> Id also like to see singleton get off of the bench, with mccarty at the END of the bench. Mccarty's defense was pretty good, but his shot was way off.
> 
> Not sure how bobby simmons will do. if q ross is put on redd, then cassel will have to try to guard tj ford, meaning that mobley would be guarding simmons, which would be ironic. However, since mobley didnt play on the clippers last year, he doesnt know simmons game that well, so might not know how best to defend him...maggette vs. simmons would be an interesting matchup though.


what about q on tj since they both have quickness whereas sam may have trouble keeping up (like when he tried a.i. a couple of times)...sam can matchup with bobby since he doesn't drive to the hole as much as the other two...the only issue here would be if sam can stop bobby from posting him up...cat may do a better job on redd because i think their games are similar...also both are left handed which would negate any advantage they have over righties since they probably know what each other is going to do offensively.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Of all the games we have to win this season to be taken seriously, this is one of them, we need to win the 3/4 home games at least and win half on the road.

Also control those freaking turnovers.


----------



## Botchla

for this game i hope mike lets corey start to depend bobby and let mobley try to guard redd, while this may lead for problems for mobley or cassell, it might get bobby in foul trouble or their bigs. if more defense is needed q will get his minutes, and hopely singleton as well. i hope that is not letting waltaa play because of he is a veteran. the best players should be on the floor.


----------



## alexander

i hope we will see Rebraca as our starting centar


----------



## Dynasty Raider

ANYONE booing Bobby is a true bandwagoner ... NO true Clipper fan will boo Bobby.

I will be extremely disappointed in anyone booing him and seriously hope they are not man enough to come to this forum and admit it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> Of all the games we have to win this season to be taken seriously, this is one of them,..


I agree with that statement ... IF we don't come back and win this, I'm afraid we will lose some of our confidence and who knows where that will lead us.

I really would like to see Dunleavy sit Kaman (until his hand heals, or whatever). I also would like to see Wilcox start to just see if last year was a fluke. At some point, if he's playing good ball, I'd like to Singleton in there with him. I want to see what we could with our own mini-twin towers. 

I know that won't happen this game, but during some game I would like to see that. I want us to utilize ALL of our depth. I want to send several messages; keep teams off-balance so that they must plan to cover ALL of our players. (I can dream, can't I?)


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> ANYONE booing Bobby is a true bandwagoner ... NO true Clipper fan will boo Bobby.
> 
> I will be extremely disappointed in anyone booing him and seriously hope they are not man enough to come to this forum and admit it.


I still dislike him, but that doesn't mean I will boo, I just want the Clippers to win. :biggrin:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I wish I had the time to search for the articles where Jaric DID have some negative comments to say about the Clippers, but I don't. Maybe the thread will be bumped by accident at some point.


People keep saying they don't know why fans booed Jaric, apparently they have long memories and remember what he said. I don't remember exactly what he said, I do remember reading it and not feeling good about it and hurt that Marko said it.

My comments aren't adding validity to the issue, but I remember SOMETHING was said. Now, Bobby ... that's an entirely different issue. He said NOTHING AT ALL OR IN ANY WAY derogatory towards us.

I would be shocked to hear boos, and if there are any they will be from bandwagoners who are out of touch with our team(s).


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> I still dislike him, but that doesn't mean I will boo, I just want the Clippers to win. :biggrin:


I understand ... just say nothing if you can't applaud him. He will respect that. He's a very classy guy. He would be hurt from any negative response to him. He show us nothing but class, in fact won a top level award for the Clippers. In my memory, we've NEVER won any league award --- but Bobby did that for us.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> I wish I had the time to search for the articles where Jaric DID have some negative comments to say about the Clippers, but I don't. Maybe the thread will be bumped by accident at some point.
> 
> 
> People keep saying they don't know why fans booed Jaric, apparently they have long memories and remember what he said. I don't remember exactly what he said, I do remember reading it and not feeling good about it and hurt that Marko said it.
> 
> My comments aren't adding validity to the issue, but I remember SOMETHING was said. Now, Bobby ... that's an entirely different issue. He said NOTHING AT ALL OR IN ANY WAY derogatory towards us.
> 
> I would be shocked to hear boos, and if there are any they will be from bandwagoners who are out of touch with our team(s).


Jaric said in the Los Angeles times that Minnesota was a Winner, and he was happy with the trade.

This implied the Clippers were not winners. And Oliwakandi... well you know what he did. Fans don't boo Q Rich, nor do they boo Andre Miller anymore, so I don't think they will boo Bobby.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Good recall. I do remember him saying that and I didn't like the implication.

We should still be booing Andre Miller. He didn't give us any effort AT ALL, from day one. But, then ... some blamed his ineptness (sp?) on Gentry's coaching. I can't argue that atall ... I detested Gentry's coaching and his love of Kandi.

Enough of my rambling ... I'd better get back on topic.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Oh we boo andre "chipmunk" miller. We DO NOT boo D-Miles, Q Rich, Bobby Simmons, Eric Piatkowski, Earl Boyikins, Keyon Dooling.

We boo MIiller, Odum, Olowakantbe, and all the other bums.


----------



## Free Arsenal

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Oh we boo andre "chipmunk" miller. We DO NOT boo D-Miles, Q Rich, Bobby Simmons, Eric Piatkowski, Earl Boyikins, Keyon Dooling.
> 
> We boo MIiller, Odum, Olowakantbe, and all the other bums.


I know that we booed Miller in the beginning, but we stopped now. We still boo the Kandi man though... he had bad comments before leaving. QRich left more because the Clippers knew of his back problems that he developed over the summer and didn't match; Simmons left because he got a HUGE contract for his decent skills, and Marko Left because... well, because he made it clear he didn't like being a Clipper. Same with Kandi man.

Miles liked being a Clipper, and when he was traded it seemed he just didn't care anymore.

Now Odom, I don't know if we boo him or not.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

so i just looked at the betting odds for the clips vs. bucks game tomorrow, and believe it or not, they predict the clips to be -5 in that game. im guessing that the oddmakers set high standards for the clips when they're at home, esp becuz they got a 27-14 home rec last season. in order for us to win tho, cassell will need to hvae a good shooting and low TO game. i can care less about kaman, cuz rebraca and brand make it up for his crappiness. overall, they need a low turnover game.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=216331


----------



## CoreysBrand

I'd be really surprised if the Clippers' fans boo Bobby Simmons, he was a fan favorite and didn't disrespect the organization. He always brought his lunch pail right along with Corey and Elton. Too bad for Bobby, his distance cousin (in spirit only), James Singleton showed up or we'd be missing him more.
Prior to actually seeing the line ups in the initial post, I thought we matched up well but Andrew Bogut/Jamal Magloire vs. Elton is a bit overpowering even if Kaman brings his "A" game. It is quite another story if Elton gets proper support from a fired up Chris Wilcox or a PT starved James Singleton. Dunleavy is about match ups so maybe well see more of Wilcox / Singleton and less of Kaman; lets hope so.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Dynasty Raider said:


> ANYONE booing Bobby is a true bandwagoner ... NO true Clipper fan will boo Bobby.
> 
> I will be extremely disappointed in anyone booing him and seriously hope they are not man enough to come to this forum and admit it.



:clap: 

You get a rep!


----------



## Weasel

Clippers need to win this and make a statement to the league that they are for real. This game will be tough, actually very tough. I believe Bogut is playing PF so Brand needs to completely dominate him. Keep feeding and key will produce.


----------



## qross1fan

i say keep feeding the post, force magloire and bogut into foul trouble early, have maggs driving. keep on feeding our bigs, keep on letting maggs drive along with ross . . that way, they'll(bucks)will be trying to stop the middle, then we can dish it out to mobley, cassell, ewing, ross, mccarty for open looks


----------



## qross1fan

Bucks Game Thread :banana:


----------



## Starbury03

Ross has to be on TJ he is the key to there whole team, with his abilty to penetrate. Who in the hell is Cassell gonna guard Simmons? He will probably post him up but that might be good cuz it might get them out of the offesnse. I wouldnt mind a starting line-up with Ross, Mobley, Maggatte. With Ross on TJ and Mobley on Redd and Magg on Bobby.


----------



## yamaneko

Rebraca has also dissapointed, right along with kaman and wilcox. That guy KNOWS what his money shots are, and is known for great shot selection, but last game and i think the game before, he had some bad shot selection, forced shots, and wasnt hustling on the boards.

With kaman, wilcox, rebraca all not doing wonders, i still maintain we should plug singleton in at PF at times. At least he would be better than mccarty at PF like we had last game.


----------



## Weasel

Looks like Q will be guarding Redd tonight.


----------



## Weasel

HA!
Korolev singing in Russian happy birthday to Maggette.


----------



## qross1fan

Weasel said:


> HA!
> Korolev singing in Russian happy birthday to Maggette.


 damn im missin clipper courtside to watch bruin basketball!!


----------



## qross1fan

i cant do the play by play until prolly the 2nd half . . . got family over . . . :angel: someone gotta take over


----------



## Weasel

Ross takes it to the hole and gets fouled, shooting 2.


----------



## Weasel

Brand grabs the offensive rebound, makes the basket and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

Block by Kaman and Cassell scores on the other end.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell looks on tonight and the Clippers take an early 8-0 lead.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley picks up a foul that is questionable.


----------



## Weasel

Bogut picks up 2nd foul and he leaves.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with the offensive rebound and makes the basket!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Cassell looks on tonight and the Clippers take an early 8-0 lead.


That practice must have helped.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell again on a tough shot.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Cassell again on a tough shot.


That practice must have really helped.


----------



## Weasel

Ross with a long jumper.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Ross with a long jumper.


Is he practicing too?


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca with one of his shots and with a huge block on the other end!


----------



## Weasel

Cassell is on fire tonight!


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for a 3!

Clippers 24
Bucks 14


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Cassell is on fire tonight!


Dude, he has to let me practice with him. :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Free Arsenal said:


> Dude, he has to let me practice with him. :banana:



Practice is good.


----------



## alexander

go Zex


----------



## Weasel

2nd lineups are out for both teams.


----------



## Weasel

The 2nd lineup so far isn't lookig good.


----------



## Weasel

Nice post up by Rebraca he makes it look like he got fouled but not call.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wat's this inside joke about cassell practicing tonite?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wow @ maurice williams averaging 17 pts a game off the bench


----------



## Weasel

What a bad end to the quarter,actually what a horrible way to the end the quarter. They take a 10 point lead and it gets cut down to 3. The 2nd unit looked pretty bad.

End of 1st:
Clippers 26
Bucks 23


----------



## Weasel

Bogut gets his 3rd on Rebraca who will be shooting 2.


----------



## Weasel

Ewing for 3 !


----------



## qwertyu

Rebraca is so much better than Kay-Man


----------



## Weasel

Some sloppy playing going on, no one can grab the ball.


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca is doing a good job drawing fouls.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette takes it to hole and gets fouled in the act of shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Damn, Ewing with a very nice layup. He blew past a lot of them.


----------



## qwertyu

The Clippers have a good bench


----------



## Weasel

McCarty short on a 3 no surprise but Ewing hits a 3!


----------



## Weasel

Ewing with a good steal but he misses the layup and McCarty gets fouled putting it up.


----------



## Free Arsenal

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> wat's this inside joke about cassell practicing tonite?


Haha, Cassell said in the Article he was unexcused for going 1 of 10 in the game against Philly, so he put in extra practice hours.


----------



## Weasel

Good slap by Ewing but he gets called for the offensive foul...


----------



## Weasel

Qrich is in the attendance.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Qrich is in the attendance.


Richardson is attending?


----------



## Weasel

Good team work with Maggs and Sam right there with Maggs making the jumper.


----------



## Weasel

WOW, sweet pass by Sam to bring who makes the basket and gets fouled. Clips 41-32.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette catch and shoot and score.


----------



## Weasel

WOW!!! Maggette with a great athletic move for the layup, he gets it and gets fouled.


----------



## Free Arsenal

What was crowd reaction to Simmons?


----------



## Weasel

Free Arsenal said:


> What was crowd reaction to Simmons?



I don't think there is any reaction. But it is hard to tell so far.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with another jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Half:
Clippers 55
Bucks 46

Good quarter by the Clippers. Ewing didn't look to bad while he was in there. Cassell is on fire tonight and Maggette is putting up his numbers off the bench. Ross is doing one hell of a good job on defense. Everything is flowing well right now.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Let's beat these bucks.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

hmmm not one minute of action for Singleton ....you guys think he is even gonna play at all

again with Corey back?? ....geesh !!! he is a good rebounder !! and at times that kills them

geesh!!

right now everything good so far, a couple stupid turnovers ....but all in all ok half

still not the best we can play i think...so let me enjoy the 2nd half

GO CLIPPERS!!! :banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

yes im definitely not agreeing with the decision to put mccarty in over singleton


----------



## Weasel

Cassell just got pushed down.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

BOGUT LOL 3 FOULS IN 4 MIN. brand really worked him there


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with another jumper after missing one earlier.


----------



## Weasel

Brand does a good job at dribbling and making the bucket.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mobley needs to practice shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette takes it to Simmons and he fouls him in the act of shooting.


----------



## Weasel

Simmons fouls Maggette as Maggette was shooting a 3. Good job by Maggette in drawing the foul.


----------



## Weasel

QRoss has back spasms and is out right now.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Man!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Weasel said:


> QRoss has back spasms and is out right now.


o NUTS. o wait we have singleton...that is if dunleavy chooses to use him...


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!!!!!
Clippers up 17.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ahh mobley with the three to blow the game wide open


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a good post up play on Ford.


----------



## Weasel

Another post up by Sam on Ford and makes it.


----------



## Weasel

ANOTHEr post up by Sam on Ford


----------



## Weasel

Timeout on the court.
Clippers up 18.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with a very goofy shot.


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled on a rebond and he makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel

Goldwire checks in.


----------



## Weasel

End of the 3rd:
Clippers 85
Bucks 63

Perfect quarter for the Clippers. Everyone played well in that quarter and Cassell was on fire posting up Ford several times and making it. Great team ball by the entire team.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette drives and gets fouled, shooting 2.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with the steal and easy layup.


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Put on those seat belts for a nice smooth ride. :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Timeout by the Clippers and the Clippers are up 28.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clippers blow out Bucks.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Man this is a huge statement.


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a nice jumper ater 2 TO's.


----------



## Weasel

Both teams picking up the pase with nothing to lose.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with another 3, I believe he has 3. (all his points). Clips up BIG.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Bring in Korolev!


----------



## Weasel

With such a big lead, bring in Korolev. Singleton and Wilcox are in for the first time tonight.


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We need the Russian in there!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Blah, he's inactive.


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox gets fouled again luckily since he was about to clank a very ugly hook.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I got to see what CNNSI says after this!


----------



## Weasel

Bad foul on Singleton (bad call) but he did get a nice block before that that counted.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Anyway, I knwo why Singleton doesn't play much anymore, it's because he fouls so much; he has to learn how to be a little more moxious when playing D.


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with a nice Brandlike jumper from the side.


----------



## DaFranchise

What up fellas. Im lovin every minute of this game. This game should shut up a lot of people. Great win after a tough loss vs Philly.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> Anyway, I knwo why Singleton doesn't play much anymore, it's because he fouls so much; he has to learn how to be a little more moxious when playing D.


You have that wrong ... he commits the fouls because he doesn't play, Free.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Wilcox is having a pretty good 5 minutes not to have played in several games lately.


----------



## DaFranchise

Singleton doesnt play cuz we have too many good players. When Livi comes back we could easily go 12 deep.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

OK ... now I'm scared. This game looked tooooo easy for the Clippers.

I'm afraid, because I don't know if I can handle it if we start to lose. This is new territory for me.

One thing is for sure ... the guys should have and deserve to have ... A SWAGGER!!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

DaFranchise said:


> Singleton doesnt play cuz we have too many good players. When Livi comes back we could easily go 12 deep.


Perhaps you guys are right.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

They should have played him last game instead of Mcarthy.


----------



## Weasel

Sloppy playing in this garbage time but it doesn't matter. 
McCarty with a nice bank for the last points of the game.


----------



## DaFranchise

Dynasty Raider said:


> OK ... now I'm scared. This game looked tooooo easy for the Clippers.
> 
> I'm afraid, because I don't know if I can handle it if we start to lose. This is new territory for me.
> 
> One thing is for sure ... the guys should have and deserve to have ... A SWAGGER!!!


Dont worry. We are for REAL!! And its only going to get better. I guarantee at least 50 wins


----------



## Weasel

Final:

Clippers 109
Bucks 85

Excellent game, especially in the 2nd half. Big statement made by the Clippers by blowing out a good Bucks team. Even with all the TO's the CLippers had they played solid defense and were making alot of their shots. Good job Clippers for tonight.


----------



## qross1fan

god damn that was a nice win . . . my girl was all drooling over zeljko for some reason lol

anyways, i loved the play by Daniel and how Sam had as many assists as the whole bucks team combined


----------



## DaFranchise

I cant wait for Friday's game. I want a piece of the Lakers so bad!!


----------



## qross1fan

DaFranchise said:


> I cant wait for Friday's game. I want a piece of the Lakers so bad!!


ugh, to me fridays game is just another game . . the team i can't wait to play is Sacramento, all those heart breaking losses last year


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> I cant wait for Friday's game. I want a piece of the Lakers so bad!!



Slow your roll ... don't go crazy and forget this is a home game for the Lakers and they're always ensured of a handicap by the refs. Lakers/Refs could easily win this game to remind us of whose in charge ... the Refs/Buss in their house.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> Slow your roll ... don't go crazy and forget this is a home game for the Lakers and they're always ensured of a handicap by the refs. Lakers/Refs could easily win this game to remind us of whose in charge ... the Refs/Buss in their house.


There's no way the Lakers are beating us unless Kobe scores 60,.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i heard sam cassell just dominated the post against tj ford. the only problem about this game was that we start to break away only if cassell has a good shooting night, which indeed he did. O WELL, good game nonetheless


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Free Arsenal said:


> There's no way the Lakers are beating us unless Kobe scores 60,.


I hope you're right and then I'll worry even more because the only obstacle to the Playoffs will be the Spurs.

Hope I'm wrong thought.


----------



## DaFranchise

I know Im just too damn excited. SOrry to say but Q you are wrong. Its not just another game. This is the battle of LA and its time for the CLip SHow to take over. We have to start a legitimate city rivalry. How can you be excited about Sacramento? Have you seen them play this year? They are nothing special. Im more worried about GState. I watched them dismantle the Bulls last night.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Dynasty Raider said:


> I hope you're right and then I'll worry even more because the only obstacle to the Playoffs will be the Spurs.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong thought.


You mean in the playoffs, but I think the Pistons are more of a threat.

Spurs are the only obstacle to the Finals, Pistons will be the obstacle of the Playoffs.


----------



## Free Arsenal

DaFranchise said:


> I know Im just too damn excited. SOrry to say but Q you are wrong. Its not just another game. This is the battle of LA and its time for the CLip SHow to take over. We have to start a legitimate city rivalry. How can you be excited about Sacramento? Have you seen them play this year? They are nothing special. Im more worried about GState. I watched them dismantle the Bulls last night.


I hope we sweep the lakers this year.


----------



## DaFranchise

Free Arsenal said:


> I hope we sweep the lakers this year.


Hell yeah. Thats what Im talking about. Way to go Free. I think you hate the Lakers just as much as I do.


----------



## leidout

Haha, ok so the clippers beat the bucks too, who are playing great basketball and were 4-1 in arguably the toughest division in the NBA....

so lemme guess, people are gonna start saying they're another lottery team that the clippers have crushed right?


----------



## Weasel

I wonder how much love the Clippers will get from the media for winning tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant

DaFranchise said:


> I cant wait for Friday's game. I want a piece of the Lakers so bad!!



Clippers are gonna win no matter what in my opinion, but if they play like they did tonight its not just gonna be a win it's going to be a horrific and painful slaughter.


----------



## qross1fan

*SOME GAME NOTES* 



> Simmons, playing for his third team in five NBA seasons, was voted the NBA's most improved player last season. When he arrived at his locker, he found a Clippers' No. 21 road jersey hanging in it.





> The Bucks were the only team in the league that had not been held under 100 points. ... Milwaukee was outrebounded for the first time this season



Yahoo

damn i wonder how bobby felt when he saw the jersey


----------



## Weasel

One thing I forgot to bring up. 
Clippers were on fire from FT's tonight, 34-37 for a sweet 91.9%


----------



## sertorius

Dynasty Raider said:


> Slow your roll ... don't go crazy and forget this is a home game for the Lakers and they're always ensured of a handicap by the refs. Lakers/Refs could easily win this game to remind us of whose in charge ... the Refs/Buss in their house.



I've seen it happen too, against the lakers, and other teams (anybody remember Ron Artest wrestling Q. Richardson to the ground, and the refs calling a jumpball?).


----------



## alexander

qrich1fan said:


> god damn that was a nice win . . . my girl was all drooling over zeljko for some reason lol


cause he is Serbian


----------



## alexander

what a dunk by T.J. Ford over Kaman...Wow
Zex should definitely play more than Chris


----------

